# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.23.00. Huawei CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT group

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.23.00*   ..................................................  ..............*MTK Tab:*  ..........We improved *Read unlock codes / Direct unlock / Get bootloader code* features  ..........for new MTK Huawei smartphones from *CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT* group.  .......................Please, use the latest software version only for these devices.  ..................................................  .........*Android ADB Tab:*  ..........List of new *MTK* models supported: .............*♦ BLU LIFE X8* (MT6592) ...........*♦ Coolpad E502* (MT6735) ...........*♦ FREETEL FT142A* (MT6582) ...........*♦ Lenovo A916* (MT6592) ...........*♦ Nix Lux* (MT6580) ...........*♦ Mobicel ONYX* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Wiko Sunset 2* (MT6572) ...........*♦ ZTE E10Q* (MT8382) ..........List of new *Qcom* models supported: .............*♦ Blade Q Lux ...........♦ Micromax q416 ...........♦ SoshPhone 4G by Orange*   ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Unlock new MTK Huawei smartphones from CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT group Video tutorial    Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_Additional information about v.2.23.00 version:  It is possible to Repair IMEI for Huawei phones from LYO / CUN group using Generic method. 
Actually, it was tested on these devices. 
Update available for all Sigma users (Unlock, IMEI, boot code etc.)
You are welcome to test it on other groups, e.g. TIT, TAG, LUA. Expect good news soon._

----------

